# Tiny Red Bumps on Chest and Neck?



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

For the last month or so I've had these little raised bumps around my right breast (near the inside of my cleavage) and the right side and back of my neck.

It's not a ton of them, just a scattered few in those areas and no where else on my body. I thought they were pimples because they could look like tiny pimples, but I picked (yes I'm a picker














a few and they turned into a red spot (no bleeding) and scabbed over.

They don't itch and there is no rash and it usually looks better after I shower and scrubbed the area really good. But then the raised bumps become more pronounced after awhile. I started mixing some tea tree and lavender oil into my castile soap two days ago hoping it will help some.

Anyone have this or know what it is?


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

You say "there is no rash" but what you are describing is a rash.

This link might be of help: http://yourtotalhealth.ivillage.com/...pregnancy.html

I have the same thing you describe, but even though it started out on my upper body early in pregnancy now (17 weeks) it has spread over my entire trunk. Today I've got 3 little bumps on my inner arm.


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nashvillemidwife* 
You say "there is no rash" but what you are describing is a rash.

This link might be of help: http://yourtotalhealth.ivillage.com/...pregnancy.html

I have the same thing you describe, but even though it started out on my upper body early in pregnancy now (17 weeks) it has spread over my entire trunk. Today I've got 3 little bumps on my inner arm.

Oops I don't know how to delete a title, I pasted it into the wrong screen and hit enter! I definitely don't have Pemphigoid gestaionis!!

Thanks for the link I've been "Googling" some of the terms in images and HOLY COW! *Note to self: be prepared when you Google for images.

I feel soo bad for those poor Mamas! I didn't think I had a rash because it's not red or inflamed. I have 4 little ones on my chest and 4-5 of them on my neck. It sounds like I have a super mild case of Prurigo of pregnancy.

Thanks again!


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw my family doctor yesterday to make sure it's not a reaction to medication, she says it is pruritic folliculitis of pregnancy. It fits the symptoms exactly except that it started in early pregnancy whereas usually it doesn't show up until the second half.


----------



## korintherin (Mar 4, 2008)

Pruritic = itchy. I have the same symptoms the OP described, no itching, just tiny pimple-like things that don't really go away. Mine are all on the left side. No comedone.

I just figured it was a new kind of pimple and that I should keep my hands off 'em









This site (http://www.femalepatient.com/html/ar..._05_024.asp#f1) says itching may be variable, though. And that twice as many boys are born as girls, to women with pruritic folliculitis.


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korintherin* 
Pruritic = itchy. I have the same symptoms the OP described, no itching, just tiny pimple-like things that don't really go away. Mine are all on the left side. No comedone.

I just figured it was a new kind of pimple and that I should keep my hands off 'em










I'm trying my darndest to leave them alone.









I've been really fortunate though, I only had bad breakouts about twice during my 1st trimester and now my skin has been clean and clear except for these bump things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *korintherin* 
This site (http://www.femalepatient.com/html/ar..._05_024.asp#f1) says itching may be variable, though. And that twice as many boys are born as girls, to women with pruritic folliculitis.

I wonder if it has anything to do with different hormones that boys have.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

It sounds kind of like prickly heat. It's in the right place, and it's been hot enough lately.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

korintherin: it's progressive. my rash didn't start out itchy or extend all the way down my back. It started just as the OP described.


----------



## arahzel (Apr 29, 2007)

could it be skin tags? I know I got little teeny ones all over my neck and chest during my first pregnancy. The only one that stayed was a small one under one of my armpits.

I can feel them starting on my neck again this time around. Bleh.


----------

